# Business or Special Ed?



## TheBly (Dec 11, 2010)

At the beginning of my freshmen year at college, I wanted to be a Computer Engineer major. Then I realized how math driven that is, and how difficult it can be.








Then I wanted to be a Computer Science major, then I realized it's less difficult, but still focuses on math, science, and includes a foreign language requirement.








Then I switched to Business. I was considering either Marketing or Information Systems, but now I'm thinking that I might not be the best "business man" and seem to work well with children rather than adults or peers.








I spoke with my mom, who has been in Special Education for 20+ years, and she thinks I might be a better teacher than businessman, since I'm good with kids.








I've spent the past two summers working at a special needs camp for kids with Autism, so I'm familiar with the area, and I've recently learned that Special Ed majors can make $40K to $60K.


I've always thought teaching was something people get tired of after 10 years and with low pay, and so I wanted something more stable (Computers, Business, etc) but perhaps I was wrong.








I'm starting my sophomore year this Fall. There's a lot of classes I've taken that won't count if I switch, but if I'm going to switch it should be now rather than later.

Opinions?


----------



## laxlax10289 (Jul 18, 2011)

What are your strengths in terms of subject matter and people skills? Also, what do you/have you enjoyed doing?

Btw, if you think Computer Engineering or Comp Sci is math driven, stay away from anything technical, lol.
Out of all the engineering disciplines, Computer is the least math-focused.
Programming is all logic, algorithms, and built-up knowledge/experience of different methods/function calls/whatever.


----------



## laxlax10289 (Jul 18, 2011)

As for business, you can either go the accounting route (less potential income but still high, less competitive work environment, stable, but math based) or something like finance for investment banking (Need good intuition, good people skills, good presentation skills, good public speaking skills, and a competitive nature).

To even get a job in business you need to be borderline unethical these days, because managers and employers look for that "nature", as well as all of the above mentioned.


----------



## mollyowens (Aug 13, 2011)

What do you find satisfying? When you worked at the camp, did you get personal satisfaction from helping children learn?

What about solving technical problems? Looking at data? If you figure out the answer to a tough math or logic problem, does it bring you joy?

If you enjoy computers you shouldn't rule out a computer career just because the preparatory classes are difficult. It's only for a few years, and once you have studied and know what you are doing you will not necessarily find the work itself that difficult. A career that is easy to train for might well become boring in the long run!


----------



## TheBly (Dec 11, 2010)

mollyowens said:


> What do you find satisfying? When you worked at the camp, did you get personal satisfaction from helping children learn?
> 
> What about solving technical problems? Looking at data? If you figure out the answer to a tough math or logic problem, does it bring you joy?
> 
> If you enjoy computers you shouldn't rule out a computer career just because the preparatory classes are difficult. It's only for a few years, and once you have studied and know what you are doing you will not necessarily find the work itself that difficult. A career that is easy to train for might well become boring in the long run!


I enjoy working with kids, but I didn't find it life changing or awe inspiring. It was fun and I'm glad that I did it (and I'm proud of myself), but I'm afraid that I'd get burned out after a few years.

With computers, I enjoy them, but I hate the programming aspect. And if you want to have a career in that field, you've got to know how to program. I took an intro Computer Science course and really gave it my best shot (this was back when I thought it was going to by my major so I really tried) and I got a C+. I was really upset, and I think it's just a calling card that it isn't for me.

I don't have any real evidence that business for me, but my father worked in real estate for awhile, and told me his passion was the idea of working out a deal. To help people get what they want, to find those "win-win" situations. And I think I have a bit of that in me as well. I like the idea of understanding how a product works (like a computer for instance) and helping a clueless customer figure out how to find the right product to suite their needs. 

I'm not very outgoing, and I don't enjoy having superficial conversations, but I feel that I can be good at the basics of communication, and make things work between people with my ability to have great perspective. I might not being overly charming, but I can help people see things that they didn't see before. I know this based off my work with those kids at my camp. We had a system of co-workers, supervisors, etc and communication was key, and I made it work.


----------



## mollyowens (Aug 13, 2011)

If you didn't absolutely LOVE working with kids, I wouldn't suggest going into teaching. Teaching is an extremely difficult career with many challenges, and the people who do it successfully do it because they are absolutely dedicated and inspired by their work. 

It sounds like Information Systems might be a good choice--sort of an intersection of computers and business, and it requires less programming on a day-to-day basis. 

Project management or human resources might also suit you, in the business field. Both of these have more to do with organizing, communicating, and managing processes, rather than selling things or being a "big personality."


----------

